# Indianapolis.  Gamers wanted for Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay!



## BradfordFerguson (Nov 26, 2005)

By popular demand, our Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay game 
is moving to Sunday. It will be held twice a month on the 
Northeast side. The time the game will be held will likely be
something like 2pm to 6pm or something like that.  We have
a core of committed players that we are looking to build upon.

Warhammer Fantasy is a gritty game where the adventurers
struggle to become heroes. The main plotline explores shades
of grey and conspiracies. What fun is black & white? It's
deadlier than D&D, so characters have to be more careful
and players have to roleplay more. The system is very easy
to learn. It is easier than D&D.

Send me a message at ferggm AT hotmail DOT com if you're interested.

-Bradford


----------

